# rapid flashing signals/hazards



## dare devil (Aug 3, 2005)

I have an 05 Se-R....I have always like when the turn signals flash at a rapid rate, I had ir on my previous car, and did it by putting a diffrent size bulb.....does anyone have this monir mod on their car?....if so, what size bulbs have yall used, or what methods did yall take, do accomplish this?...thanks! :waving:


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

Actually, isn't it a different flasher that you have to install, not different bulbs? Theyre pretty cheap at any auto parts store.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

totally rice i say... but to each to their own


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

dare devil said:


> I have an 05 Se-R....I have always like when the turn signals flash at a rapid rate, I had ir on my previous car, and did it by putting a diffrent size bulb.....does anyone have this monir mod on their car?....if so, what size bulbs have yall used, or what methods did yall take, do accomplish this?...thanks! :waving:


i heard something about lowering the resistance to raise the current... but i'm not sure.... just something i heard when passing by my auto teacher.. i wasnt paying attention


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i hate that. makes me feel like im gonna have a seizure, especially when im behind 'tard's with that "mod"


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

lowering the current usually causes the blinker to flash at a rapid rate. Putting in those LED 1156/7 bulbs sometimes does the trick. I think it's kind of stupid to do it. The reason for the quick flashing is to tell you a bulb is burnt out.


----------



## packerfan3001 (Dec 11, 2004)

my right flasher flashes rapidly with the lights off and slowly with the lights on, but my left side is normal


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

packerfan3001 said:


> my right flasher flashes rapidly with the lights off and slowly with the lights on, but my left side is normal


Then you probably have a light out on your right side. When a bulb burns out the resistance lowers because there is only one bulb. hit your flashers and get out and check to see. Thats probably what it is.


however if you want them to blink fast, try what justin suggested, get LED lights. LED lights require less power and have a lower resistance. Damn think what happends when one of them goes out!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

LIU!!!! Wana step in here?


----------



## SmokeScream (Aug 25, 2005)

dare devil said:


> I have an 05 Se-R....I have always like when the turn signals flash at a rapid rate, I had ir on my previous car, and did it by putting a diffrent size bulb.....does anyone have this monir mod on their car?....if so, what size bulbs have yall used, or what methods did yall take, do accomplish this?...thanks! :waving:


Bosch make and adjustable flasher that you can set from 60-120 flashes per minute.


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

pop in some leds


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

got some LED's in my 99SEL and thinking about trying something else, they do blink fast but its not that annoying to me i just want a little brighter. any ideas??


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

my silverstars are quite blinding.


----------

